

Introducing kamaloka-js: amqp JavaScript Bindings - mbrubeck
http://www.j5live.com/2009/09/03/introducing-kamaloka-js-amqp-javascript-bindings/

======
jokull
Essentially allows the browser to talk to RabbitMQ (for example) directly I
assume? Is this the first amqp implementation in JavaScript? Do you recommend
this over js.io or Orbited + STOMP AMQP adaptor?

~~~
ezmobius
yeah but it doesn't look like this will work with a rabbitmq broker since it
implements amqp 0.10, rabbit is currently 0.8 mqp compliant so you would have
to use qpid as the amqp server afact. Still pretty cool though.

------
kingsley_20
kamaloka as in, "world of love" ? +1 for name. No idea what AMQP is though.

~~~
nico
kamaloka as in "crazy bed" (spanish)? No idea what AMQP is either.

